# Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa



## b1brightnow

Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!! 

Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa

And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!

South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC

I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...

Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...

CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!

Sincerely yours,

Bastian Auser
Bastian Auser | Facebook

ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

b1brightnow said:


> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988



Yes these people need both help and justice, it's tragic situation for them, they are our people, we need to help them, we have a moral obligation to help them.


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> b1brightnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes these people need both help and justice, it's tragic situation for them, they are our people, we need to help them, we have a moral obligation to help them.
Click to expand...

How do you help someone with a fantasy ?
Give them more lube?


----------



## daws101

Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki


----------



## Coyote

What genocide?

Are there mass graves or something?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> What genocide?
> 
> Are there mass graves or something?



Yes Genocide, the text I've bolded covers it....WHERE you get Genocide = "mass graves or something" I don't know, but you're incorrect:

*"Legal definition of genocide Genocide is defined in Article 2 *of the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of *Genocide (1948) as "any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical,* racial or religious group, as such: killing members of the group; *causing *serious bodily *or mental harm to members of the group;* *deliberately inflicting on the group conditions of life calculated to bring about its physical destruction in whole or in part1 ; *imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group; [and] forcibly transferring children of the group to another group."

http://www.un.org/en/preventgenocide/adviser/pdf/osapg_analysis_framework.pdf


----------



## Coyote

I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.



Yet IF those pictures were of black people ALL the Leftists would be having a fit and saying OMG! we need to help them, George Clooney, Bono and Angelina Jolie would be giving interviews about the "scandal"....white people in those awful conditions don't matter though....must be because of that "white privilege" we're always hearing about.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet IF those pictures were of black people ALL the Leftists would be having a fit and saying OMG! we need to help them, George Clooney, Bono and Angelina Jolie would be giving interviews about the "scandal"....white people in those awful conditions don't matter though....must be because of that "white privilege" we're always hearing about.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  What pictures?


----------



## TheOldSchool

White people are doing just fine in South Africa

Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet IF those pictures were of black people ALL the Leftists would be having a fit and saying OMG! we need to help them, George Clooney, Bono and Angelina Jolie would be giving interviews about the "scandal"....white people in those awful conditions don't matter though....must be because of that "white privilege" we're always hearing about.
Click to expand...

Not the lack of photos ploy.


----------



## daws101

TheOldSchool said:


> White people are doing just fine in South Africa
> 
> Inside South Africa's whites-only town of Orania - BBC News


Now now ,don't ruin a epic delusion with the facts.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet IF those pictures were of black people ALL the Leftists would be having a fit and saying OMG! we need to help them, George Clooney, Bono and Angelina Jolie would be giving interviews about the "scandal"....white people in those awful conditions don't matter though....must be because of that "white privilege" we're always hearing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  What pictures?
Click to expand...


The video pictures, also more pictures:





















The 'white squatter camps' of South Africa

As I said they are OUR people, they are of European Heritage, but of course they're white and of European Heritage....who cares, let's just let hundreds of thousands of angry Muslim's from the Middle East in instead.

*White South Africans 'fearing for their lives' ask EU for right to 'return'*

*WHITE South Africans are asking the European Union to give them the "the right to return home" after claims they are facing "ethnic cleansing".*

*White South Africans 'fearing for their lives' ask EU for right to 'return'*


----------



## daws101

Looks like the op pulled up his skirts and ran away.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

daws101 said:


> Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki



It's not a Conspiracy you freak. It's okay, we already know you're a bit of a loon.


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what genocide is...but fail to see evidence of it in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet IF those pictures were of black people ALL the Leftists would be having a fit and saying OMG! we need to help them, George Clooney, Bono and Angelina Jolie would be giving interviews about the "scandal"....white people in those awful conditions don't matter though....must be because of that "white privilege" we're always hearing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  What pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The video pictures, also more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'white squatter camps' of South Africa
> 
> As I said they are OUR people, they are of European Heritage, but of course they're white and of European Heritage....who cares, let's just let hundreds of thousands of angry Muslim's from the Middle East in instead.
> 
> *White South Africans 'fearing for their lives' ask EU for right to 'return'*
> 
> *WHITE South Africans are asking the European Union to give them the "the right to return home" after claims they are facing "ethnic cleansing".*
> 
> *White South Africans 'fearing for their lives' ask EU for right to 'return'*
Click to expand...

Where are the heaps of corpes that actual genocides have. 
That town could be anywhere there are poor whites.


----------



## Coyote

Ahhh ok.  We are talking about poverty.  Poverty is not genocide.  Just saying...


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Conspiracy you freak. It's okay, we already know you're a bit of a loon.
Click to expand...

Of course it is.
You have no room to call other posters loons


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

daws101 said:


> Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki



We know that your type only consider ANYONE who isn't white, it's okay, you're a self-hating white from Canada, we know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Ahhh ok.  We are talking about poverty.  Poverty is not genocide.  Just saying...



If those were black people in the pictures, you'd say what?


----------



## Coyote

A self hating white?

Interesting.


How is poverty genocide?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

daws101 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Conspiracy you freak. It's okay, we already know you're a bit of a loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is.
> You have no room to call other posters loons
Click to expand...


A Conspiracy Theory according to LEFTISTS ONLY. Yes because we know Leftists are correct about everything and anything 

I call you a loon based on 98% of your comments and in general only Leftist loons ever agree with anything you babble.


----------



## Coyote

Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.

https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> A self hating white?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> How is poverty genocide?



According to the UN Definition of Genocide I gave you with a link you obviously didn't read correctly, the situation those people have been placed in due to the shambolic and corrupt Government they have classify as Genocide.

I realise you'll never agree to or admit that the definition is correct.

So let's everyone just cry some more about the poor blacks in Africa, oh and the "poor refugees" from the Middle East.


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide conspiracy - RationalWiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know that your type only consider ANYONE who isn't white, it's okay, you're a self-hating white from Canada, we know.
Click to expand...

False I'm an American and a California native. 
We? = argumentum ad populum
Nosism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And you can't read
There is more than one Ontario in the world. 
If I lived in Paris Texas being a dumbass, you'd assume it was France.


----------



## daws101

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh ok.  We are talking about poverty.  Poverty is not genocide.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those were black people in the pictures, you'd say what?
Click to expand...

Where are the heaps of bodies ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/



Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A self hating white?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> How is poverty genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the UN Definition of Genocide I gave you with a link you obviously didn't read correctly, the situation those people have been placed in due to the shambolic and corrupt Government they have classify as Genocide.
> 
> I realise you'll never agree to or admit that the definition is correct.
> 
> So let's everyone just cry some more about the poor blacks in Africa, oh and the "poor refugees" from the Middle East.
Click to expand...


Poverty in and of itself is not genocide...even with the broadest interpretation of the definition


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
Click to expand...


Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.
Click to expand...


At least we can agree on Robert Mugabe, there are some well-run African nations, Kenya and Nigeria come to mind - the terrorist issue is separate as not the fault of the Governments - but South Africa is a disaster and Jacob Zuma is a complete disaster, how he's not been Impeached is a minor miracle.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on Robert Mugabe, there are some well-run African nations, Kenya and Nigeria come to mind - the terrorist issue is separate as not the fault of the Governments - but South Africa is a disaster and Jacob Zuma is a complete disaster, how he's not been Impeached is a minor miracle.
Click to expand...


How is South Africa a disaster specifically?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on Robert Mugabe, there are some well-run African nations, Kenya and Nigeria come to mind - the terrorist issue is separate as not the fault of the Governments - but South Africa is a disaster and Jacob Zuma is a complete disaster, how he's not been Impeached is a minor miracle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is South Africa a disaster specifically?
Click to expand...


What? So you are saying you think South Africa is a brilliantly run nation and everythings all well there?


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...poverty data in South Africa don't seem to indicate a disproportionate number of whites in poverty...in fact..the opposite.
> 
> https://africacheck.org/reports/rac...y-black-first-land-first-claims-fact-checked/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on Robert Mugabe, there are some well-run African nations, Kenya and Nigeria come to mind - the terrorist issue is separate as not the fault of the Governments - but South Africa is a disaster and Jacob Zuma is a complete disaster, how he's not been Impeached is a minor miracle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is South Africa a disaster specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? So you are saying you think South Africa is a brilliantly run nation and everythings all well there?
Click to expand...


No.  Review my question


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa Check a non-profit organisation populated with mainly Leftists....next people will be saying that the White Zimbabweans are doing GREAT thanks to that genius Robert Mugabe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Mugabe is a completely seperate issue - start a thread on it, and while I still won't call it genocide, I will agree that he has done so much damage to a country that was an agricultural paradise, he ought to be spanked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least we can agree on Robert Mugabe, there are some well-run African nations, Kenya and Nigeria come to mind - the terrorist issue is separate as not the fault of the Governments - but South Africa is a disaster and Jacob Zuma is a complete disaster, how he's not been Impeached is a minor miracle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is South Africa a disaster specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? So you are saying you think South Africa is a brilliantly run nation and everythings all well there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Review my question
Click to expand...


Maybe I'm misunderstanding, but I'm interpreting the question as you thinking South Africa is run well.


----------



## frigidweirdo

b1brightnow said:


> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988



The expression "you reap what you sow" springs to mind here. They brought this on themselves with Apartheid, they didn't give a damn for the black people then, and now it's come full circle. 

Whether 90,000 white Boers have been killed (and in what time period, you didn't even bother to say), I'd be surprised. 

There are about 2.7 million Afrikaners in South Africa. That's more than 5% of the population of the country.
The murder rate is around 32 murders per 100,000. For a population of 54 million that means around 17,000 murders a year. That means, just based on averages, 160 Afrikaners would be killed every year. 

Are whites really being killed 'like flies'?

"Comments on SA's murder rate and the quality of life of white South Africans have been grossly exaggerated. Nechama Brodie tells us why."

" In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group."

In 2009 "In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population)."

"According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6 498 whites have been murdered since April 1994."

Compare 6,498 to 90,000.

" The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites recorded between 1979 and 1991."

So, I call your reporting bullshit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

frigidweirdo said:


> b1brightnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expression "you reap what you sow" springs to mind here. They brought this on themselves with Apartheid, they didn't give a damn for the black people then, and now it's come full circle.
> 
> Whether 90,000 white Boers have been killed (and in what time period, you didn't even bother to say), I'd be surprised.
> 
> There are about 2.7 million Afrikaners in South Africa. That's more than 5% of the population of the country.
> The murder rate is around 32 murders per 100,000. For a population of 54 million that means around 17,000 murders a year. That means, just based on averages, 160 Afrikaners would be killed every year.
> 
> Are whites really being killed 'like flies'?
> 
> "Comments on SA's murder rate and the quality of life of white South Africans have been grossly exaggerated. Nechama Brodie tells us why."
> 
> " In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group."
> 
> In 2009 "In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population)."
> 
> "According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6 498 whites have been murdered since April 1994."
> 
> Compare 6,498 to 90,000.
> 
> " The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites recorded between 1979 and 1991."
> 
> So, I call your reporting bullshit.
Click to expand...


*"The expression "you reap what you sow" springs to mind here. They brought this on themselves with Apartheid, they didn't give a damn for the black people then, and now it's come full circle." 
*
And THERE we have it, the Leftists stock response - it's the white peoples' fault, either on this South Africa issue OR for EVERYTHING else "The Slave Trade".

Hilarious "you reap what you sow"....nothing of course about two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b1brightnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expression "you reap what you sow" springs to mind here. They brought this on themselves with Apartheid, they didn't give a damn for the black people then, and now it's come full circle.
> 
> Whether 90,000 white Boers have been killed (and in what time period, you didn't even bother to say), I'd be surprised.
> 
> There are about 2.7 million Afrikaners in South Africa. That's more than 5% of the population of the country.
> The murder rate is around 32 murders per 100,000. For a population of 54 million that means around 17,000 murders a year. That means, just based on averages, 160 Afrikaners would be killed every year.
> 
> Are whites really being killed 'like flies'?
> 
> "Comments on SA's murder rate and the quality of life of white South Africans have been grossly exaggerated. Nechama Brodie tells us why."
> 
> " In fact, whites are less likely to be murdered than any other race group."
> 
> In 2009 "In 86.9% of the cases, the victims were Africans. Whites accounted for 1.8% of the cases (although whites make up 8.85% of the population)."
> 
> "According to Lancaster official police statistics show that between April 1994 and March 2012 a total of 361 015 people were murdered in South Africa. Applying the 1.8% figure, it would mean that roughly 6 498 whites have been murdered since April 1994."
> 
> Compare 6,498 to 90,000.
> 
> " The current murder rate of white South Africans is also equivalent to, or lower than, murder rates for whites recorded between 1979 and 1991."
> 
> So, I call your reporting bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The expression "you reap what you sow" springs to mind here. They brought this on themselves with Apartheid, they didn't give a damn for the black people then, and now it's come full circle."
> *
> And THERE we have it, the Leftists stock response - it's the white peoples' fault, either on this South Africa issue OR for EVERYTHING else "The Slave Trade".
> 
> Hilarious "you reap what you sow"....nothing of course about two wrongs don't make a right.
Click to expand...


Do you know ANYTHING about South Africa?

Firstly, the whites were in charge in South Africa, they kept the black people down, sowed resentment among the population. If you go from South Africa to Lesotho, you can feel the difference in how people look at you. In SA you're the evil ones who had Apartheid, in Lesotho you're the ones who stopped Apartheid coming to their country. But you wouldn't know that, would you?
Also they moved blacks out of their neighborhoods and relocated them far away from the white people. 

Secondly, when the whites were in charge the murder rate was as high as it is today, at around 32 per 100,000. What did the whites do to lower this when they had the power? Not much. 

Thirdly, they had Apartheid, pure and simple, it was an evil system and they imposed it on the black people and did all manner of bad things. If you do bad things, you have to accept that there will be consequences to your actions. 

I didn't say two wrongs make a right. However if we were talking about incarceration in the US you'd say that the criminals should be responsible for their actions and the wrong of them doing a crime should be countered with the consequences for that action. So why is it different now? It's not, you just choose to forget things.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This is a measured look at poor whites in South Africa. Their situation isnt great but they would probably be poor wherever they lived.
And to be fair to Lucy she would be an expert on genocide.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

b1brightnow said:


> Welcome to the "Demand For Free Independent Afrikaner(Boer) State(s)" !!! Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites(Boers and white Afrikaners) in South Africa where over 90.000  of them were already massacred (not just killed, but often times cooked/burned alive.... talking about elderly and children as well) !!!
> 
> Washington Marching Against the Genocide of Whites in South Africa
> 
> And if you can afford, please stop by also at "South African Family Relief Project" where kids, elderly, and everything in between(totally impoverished whites living in squatter camps) are waiting for your help !!!
> 
> South African Family Relief Project OR South African Family Relief Project NPC
> 
> I hope that this  video will open not only your eyes, but also your hearts !!! This is how one million of white Afrikaners(out of total 4.5 mil in South Africa) lives in extreme poverty(1/3 of the white population)...
> 
> Our white minority in South Africa is treated in such racist way that they were for a very long time not even allowed to participate(receive aid) with charity organizations that would benefit them...
> 
> CLICK HERE  TO SEE MORE TRUTH !!!
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Bastian Auser
> Bastian Auser | Facebook
> 
> ps. I am asking for you folks for help because your(our) governments wouldn't want to know anything about us !!! Main stream media is prohibited from disclosing the truth about whites in South Africa !!!View attachment 67988



Exactly two months after this thread began....after TWO MONTHS of NO posts in it....it get's suddenly bumped....what a waste of time bumping a TWO MONTH old thread.

Who did it fuck knows, it's one of the Ignored Crowd.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The stories are really sad. However it is important to remember how many black south africans suffer in poverty as well.
The government should grow a set and nationalise all the countries natural assets 
to ensure they benefit all of its citizens.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tommy Tainant said:


> The stories are really sad. However it is important to remember how many black south africans suffer in poverty as well.
> The government should grow a set and nationalise all the countries natural assets
> to ensure they benefit all of its citizens.


All countries should have nationalised assets.


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Vikrant

A lot of cheerleaders in IPL are from South Africa.


----------



## The Great Goose

Vikrant said:


> A lot of cheerleaders in IPL are from South Africa.


They are stunning.


----------

